# how to convert amount to word in MS Word



## Gohar Shahab (Apr 27, 2008)

How can i convert amounts in words....in Ms Word


----------



## Marbles (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know if this example would be any help.

Example


----------



## Macropod (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi GS,

One way of doing this in Word is to select the number (eg '1234') and press Ctrl-F9 to embed it in a field, thus '{1234}, then edit the field to show:
{=1234 \* CardText}
or
{=1234 \* DollarText}
depending on what you want the output to display. When you're done editing, press F9 to update the field and display its results.

Cheers


----------



## Gohar Shahab (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks,
Can v use other currencies other than USDollars


----------



## Macropod (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi GS,

DollarText is, naturally limited to currencies that use dollars (not just USD). You could, however, use a field with a CardText switch on the integer portion of a value to extract, say 'Pounds' and then multiply the decomal part by 100 and use another field with a Cardtext switch to express the 'Pence' in words. For example, see what happens with a field coded as:
{QUOTE{ASK Value}"{=INT(Value) \* CardText} pounds and {=MOD(Value,1)*100 \* CardText} pence."}
Note: all the field braces (ie '{}') must be created in pairs via Ctrl-F9.

Cheers


----------



## Gohar Shahab (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## mohankumar (Jun 20, 2014)

Gohar Shahab said:


> thanks


.


----------

